# Suggestions?



## hooptiempls (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all

First post for me here.

I have 8.2 setup for transparent bridging. I am using IPFW for blocking out the ping kids and other junk. I have 1 Gb card in (alc0) and 1 Gb card out (re0). I also installed an old 3Com (xl0) for remote administration from an internal network. I have not assigned any IPs to alc0, nor re0. I have xl0 setup for DHCP, but have not connected line in until I research this. I will eventually have a remote KVM to this machine, but ATM I do not. I have access to console, but it would be nice to not have to deal with standing in front of racks.

So I guess my question is this: what would any of you suggest I read or do to ensure that traffic from alc0 or re0 does not ever interact with xl0? I know this is probably really simple, But I am a little confused ATM.

Tanks in advance
H


----------



## aragon (Mar 7, 2011)

If alc0 and re0 have no IP addresses assigned to them and are simply members of a bridge interface which itself has no IP address assigned to it, you should be fine.


----------

